# Middle Name Ideas - Helena



## Pingu

Please can you give me some ideas of a middle name that goes nicely with Helena. The surname begins with an S if that makes any difference.

The only one I have thought sounds nice is Helena Rose


----------



## BlackBerry25

I did this thread when I was pregnant!! :) You can search through my threads if you want and find it! They gave me Grace and thats the one I went with.

I know a lot of people suggested May.

Its a hard one, because I think it has to be a shorter name.


----------



## BlackBerry25

I'm gonna add you to my friends because I think I love you for liking the name Helena. :rofl:


----------



## Serene123

Helena Michelle
Helena Rachel
Helena May
Helena Chloe
Helena Marie
Helena Louise


----------



## Pingu

wendino said:


> I'm gonna add you to my friends because I think I love you for liking the name Helena. :rofl:

I love it although I was worried if people would think it was too "old" for baby but have decided she will be my baby (if I have a girl!) and we will name her what we want! Helena Grace is beautiful name :)


----------



## Beautywithin

*I was thinking helena grace!! 

but i like helena rose aswell 

x*


----------



## Rachel_C

I really like Helena Marie. So pretty.


----------



## ZubZub

I think Rose is so pretty and goes with Helena, it sounds so feminine. When choosing names, I'm always thinking of nicknames and what the initials spell - I'd leave out any middle names that begin with a "m" for that reason. You don't want your daughter being a ship - HMS!


----------



## digs

Helena Olivia but I love Helena Rose!!!!


----------



## Szaffi

I love Rose with Helena, it is very pretty.


----------



## shaunanicole

I think Rose is perfect. :)


----------



## Amygdala

How many syllables are there in your second name?

I think Helena is very beautiful and would suggest

Helena Erin
Helena Luisa
Helena Alina
or
Helena Bethany

I also really like Helena Rose though...


----------



## Mary Jo

How are you pronouncing Helena? I have known a "HELen-ah" and a "Huh-LAY-nah"


----------



## Gunner's Mama

My Great-Aunt was Helena Grace and her Aunt was Helena Sofia. Beautiful names!


----------



## Pingu

Thank you for all the suggestions. I really like Helena Sofia and Helena Luisa. 

There is 2 syllabols in the surname. 

I would have to pronounce as Hel-en-a because I have family already with Hel-ai-na. Do not see them often so having very similar name won't matter.


----------



## sarah1989

Helena Louise
Helena Michelle
Helena Grace
Helena Bailee
Helena Sophie
Helena Marie
Helena Elyse
Helena Elisabeth


----------



## NellieLovett

I love the fact that you have chosen the name Helena! I like Helena Grace, Helena Rose or Helena Jade.


----------



## sam#3

The first thing i thought before i opened the thread was Rose. Really beautiful


----------



## alibaba24

Helena - scarlett


----------

